# Great Intercontinental Pub Crawl 2005



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (10/2/05)

Hi Everyone - in the hope of fostering a greater sense of world togetherness the Pyssedas gang are proud to announce "The Great Intercontinental Pub Crawl 2005" - in short we hope to have people having a beer on every continent on earth [maybe we will stretch our wings further in 2006!] on the 28th May.

Ever excited by the prospect of making t-shirts - we also hope to have a t-shirt together for this exciting even listing on the back all of the pubs in all of the cities where people will be crawling. [We are not seeking to make any money out of this - once it is done the design can be sent to participants who can organise the cheapest printing in their own area.

To begin with we have 4 cities on board in Australia and Canada but hopefully this will quickly grow - so why not grab a couple of mates and have a couple of beers for no good reason at all. You never know who from the forum you might run into!

Check out the Pub Crawl Page at: http://www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005.html

to see which cities are on-board already and follow the instructions there to get involved

or go through the front page at: http://www.geocities.com/pyssedas/index.html

We are of course happy to answer questions here too!


----------



## barfridge (10/2/05)

Great plan! :chug: 

I feel like I've got a hangover already, but that may just be the colour of the website


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (10/2/05)

Yes - we have a number of skills - but we never pretended that web design was amongst them - in fact [if you can't tell lol] we rely entirely on the templates from the good people at geocities

either way hope you feel inspired to get involved!


----------



## kook (11/2/05)

Thats my birthday!

I already intend on getting entirely sloshed in several London pubs, including the White Horse and Beer Circus. I dont know about the whole tshirt idea though....


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (11/2/05)

Well Kook [and i understand why you wish to look your best on your birthday] you can still crawl without the t-shirt - just let us know which pubs you are going to so that we can live vicariously through you

you have to admit that Beer Circus in London sounds much more exciting than the Tankerville in Carlton!


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (13/3/05)

Greetings friends, associates and vetebrates all!

A quick update on how things are progressing for the Great Intercontinental pub crawl - as ever more details can be found at:
http://www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005.html

We now have at least 16 cities on 4 continents committed - hopefully yours is one - anyone with drinking buddies in Africa, South America or Antartica please let them know about this fabulous event.

We only have a couple of European cities on board at the moment - I'm sure they can do better! Similarly we are missing a couple of Australian capital cities - any help on these would be great

Cities who are participating are starting to finalise their venues - if you can give us a list of these when they are ready we can then add them to the t-shirt design

Also please let us know how to contact you when you message us - we would like to be able to keep in touch as the big day approaches there are some cities who say they are in - but we can't count them until we know who you are

Apologies for not communicating for a while - the real world has been occupying us a little on late - will try to keep these updates coming


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (16/4/05)

For those who came in late - we are trying to organise drinkerson every continent on earth to have a beer on the 28th of May - further details are at the website:

www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005 - please check it out 

Ok friends - another update and we are about 6 weeks away from the crawl its not too late to get your city involved so please get in touch via the website or mail us at [email protected] if you are interested. It would also be great if people could spread the word amongst their boozy mates - we want this to be as big as possible

We are now starting to put the artwork together and so really need to know the itinerary of the crawl in your city - it is cool if you are going to people's houses rather than pubs per se - just let us know

[Melbourne the heart of the Pyssedas village has been slack in this regard as well but we are looking at 12 pubs in South Melbourne]

or, as ever, we are happy to discuss it here


----------



## big d (16/4/05)

sounds great but what about us wayward brewers that live over 500kms from a city.us country folk.we included or is it for city people only.  

cheers
big d


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (17/4/05)

more than happy to have you on board - just let us know where you will be drinking - both in terms of precise venue and overall locality - we are missing both the NT and ACT so would love to have you get involved


----------



## kook (18/4/05)

I'll be in Brussels   

Pretty sure we'll be making a short trip west on the Saturday too to either have lunch or dinner at Drie Fontaine!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/05)

I'll be in Sand Point, Alaska.

Not sure of the name of the only Tavern in the town but myself and several workmates will certainly be in on the crawl. What we will do is drink some beers, walk out of the pub then walk back in, drink some beers, etc. etc.!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (20/4/05)

Drunk Arab - you may laugh - but we do have plans for another crawl later in the year where we locate four pubs on opposite corners and just keep moving between them - you seem to have just taken it a stage further

so is the tavern called the sandy point tavern perhaps


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (4/5/05)

4 Continents, 25 Cities, 47 Venues
1 Dream!

There is still time to join in but you need to be quick check out the cities which are already on board at http://www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005 and do it now dudes

If you have already told us that you want to be involved but havent told us where you are drinking please do so asap at [email protected] - lots of cities have told us they want to be involved but we dont know where they are drinking yet so we cant include them on the t-shirts properly please let us know even if it is just your lounge room

Melbourne Australia is currently leading the way with something in the order of 16 venues in their crawl but this may have to be reduced

As ever please forward details of this to all your boozy mates in other parts of the world the more far flung the better

Get involved time is running out and there are t-shirts involved.


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (10/5/05)

Now we are up to:

5 Continents, 28 Citites, 54 Venues

We have 36 hours left, the proofs of the t-shirts are done - mail us at: [email protected] if you would like to see how they are coming up - people are welcome use the design to print etc their own shirts - or they can get them at production cost through us - we are screen printing ours and they will be good quality - the more who get them the cheaper it is - the bulk of the price is in getting the screen produced to begin with

We still need Africans - anyone who knows one please pass the website on to them - we have all but given up on Antartica

Please [please please] give us your venues - we want them on the shirts - but are really running out of time - artistic licence more than allowable - just give us something to work with

finally if all this is new to you - check the site - www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005


----------



## johnno (10/5/05)

Pyssedas Heavy Industrial said:


> Now we are up to:
> 
> 5 Continents, 28 Citites, 54 Venues
> 
> ...


 Dont the Aussies have a base on the South Pole somewhere?
Isn't there some way of contacting them?
I'm sure they woud just Hate a drink.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (11/5/05)

johnno - you are dead right - but we can't seem to get in contact with them - i have emailed mawson base [with the help of Backlane Brewery] but they haven't responded

think we now have africa on board so it is only antartica we are missing - any help guys?


----------



## nonicman (11/5/05)

http://www.byo.com/feature/208.html

An article on homebrewing at the South Pole (from 1996). The Post Office down there might be able to assist.


----------



## RobW (11/5/05)

Pyssedas Heavy Industrial said:


> johnno - you are dead right - but we can't seem to get in contact with them - i have emailed mawson base [with the help of Backlane Brewery] but they haven't responded
> 
> think we now have africa on board so it is only antartica we are missing - any help guys?
> [post="58500"][/post]​



Have a look on Craftbrewers: http://craftbrewer.org/
There is a South African who posts there called Ant Hayes IIRC.


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (11/5/05)

with the help of backlane brewery we have emailed them - but can't get a response - but anyone who has friends down there please help

we are openly desperate for antarctic drinkers


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (11/5/05)

24 hours to go! We have heaps more cities on board in the last few hours - but there is only 24 hours to go if you want to be on the t-shirt - please message us immediately:
[email protected] if you want your area to be involved - or if you want to see the images of how the shirts will look [can email but not post them for some reason]

The prices work something like this - no one will be charged postage - i'm sure when i sober up i will regret this - $22 Australian, this equates at the moment to $18US, 10 English pounds, or 14 Euros - these are rounded up - check the exchange yourself if you will - but this seems fair in light of no postage charges

We are now up to 5 continents, 12 countries, 35 cities and 82 venues - it would be great if we could get 100 venues - if you have said your city is in - but have not yet told us your venues please do so - if you are in - but only have 1 pub - try harder - the United States clearly now has the most number of cities on board - but none of them seem to be able to get to more than one venue - as you will see in australia we try to get to more than one venue in a city

to check out which cities/venues etc are playing check the very updated website: www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005 [sigh even i am sick of seeing this address] 

what else to say - well if you are apart of the enterprise and have any friends in africa or antartica please send them these details - there must be at least one person in africa who drinks beer on saturday - particularly to those [now considerable numbers] who are getting t-shirts - just imagine your shirt without africa - and then with it on - you know you want your show to look good

ok kids - lets put in a real effort now - it is the absolute home stretch now - lets ge busy!

cheers
P.H.I.

PS - its just been pointed out to me that one of our previous pub-crawl photo pages was broken - it is now back up at www.geocities.com/pyssedas/12_pubs_2004
which is all just part of the pyssedas experience www.geocities.com/pyssedas/index.html


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/5/05)

Bit late now, but you would be better to try Scott Base, the NZ station in Antarctica. Scott Base only has about 10 or 15 people at this time of year, usually all hard drinking kiwis, and often one gets involved with brewing beer over winter, as the base has a bar. It is also about 2 km from a huge USA base, McMurdo, which had three bars and hundreds of navy people in it when I was there. I did a pub crawl of all 4 pubs in 1987 and the problem was it was so cold between pubs you sobered up. But that was in Summer, at this time of year it will be dark, cold and windy, so might be difficult to get over the hill between the two bases.


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (11/5/05)

excellent advice and thanks - don't suppose you have held on to any contacts there?


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/5/05)

Pyssedas Heavy Industrial said:


> excellent advice and thanks - don't suppose you have held on to any contacts there?
> [post="58693"][/post]​



Sorry, 1987....they've even changed the names of the govt depts that run the base since then, and the people are changed every year, as they go a bit loopy after being stuck there in teh dark.


----------



## Goat (11/5/05)

and how long were you there for GL ?


----------



## jayse (11/5/05)

Goat said:


> and how long were you there for GL ?
> [post="58700"][/post]​




Well you have seen his CFC, so long enough! :blink: 

Fool in the rain
Jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/5/05)

Goat said:


> and how long were you there for GL ?
> [post="58700"][/post]​



3 months in summer. Spent a while camped on a mountain and had to put the cans of steinlager on the primus as they were frozen solid. Still have a few photos around the place if you're interested next time you come round for a beer. 

End thread hijack.


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (11/5/05)

have emailed them - it will hurt if the kiwis are more helpful than the aussies - but you take the help where you can get it i guess

it is too dark in melbourne at the moment - have no idea how people survive the kinds of conditions they have down there


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (17/5/05)

T-shirt designs are now closed - but that doesn't mean you can't register for the crawl - if you and your mates wish to be a part of the crawl let us know ASAP and we can add you to the site:

We are now up to 6 continents - 16 countries - 41 cities - 90 venues [would love to make 100] - and more african and south american cities

Australia has now overtaken the US in terms of most participating cities - Victoria and New South Wales both have 4 participating cities - California is just behind them with 3 in their state

as ever we welcome interest in t-shirts and any other silliness for that matter check it all out at the site - www.geocities.com/pyssedas/index

cheers
Pyssedas


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (24/5/05)

thank you to those from the board who are drinking on saturday - can you figure out what the time difference between you and melbourne australia is - if you can let us know the difference and when if we start drinking at midday on saturday the 28th we should contact you - i am happy to pay the expenses - send us your contact details to [email protected] - or ask for our details at the same address and we will send them to you - keep up the good work

cheers
pyssedas


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (26/5/05)

ready, set...

...it's go time. tee shirts have been printed, pubs nominated, tours planned.

all international crawlers who have requested tees - they're on their way team! we do hope that they arrive in time. if not, wear black and silver for the team on the day and in the new week, you will receive your shirts which will surely aid your recovery and be a precious token of your involvement with the soon-to-be notorious inter-continental pub crawl.

the website is now a little out of date. however, friday night we will send a word doc of all venues and cities which are participating, which you can print out and show off to fellow crawlers, friends, publicans and random interested (or disinterested) surface folk - this means that if you are yet to tell us your venues, we are but 24 hours away from finalising submissions for this prestigious event.

we now have over 100 venues participating - 47 cities, 18 countries. kickazz team!

we will do one final print run of teeshirts after the event, for those who decide late that they want momentos of the day. payments must be received by wednesday 1st june.

if none of this makes sense, email us at [email protected] or check out the website at www.geocities.com/pyssedas/crawl_2005

all the very best from your loving team administrators from pyssedas HQ (somewhere in melbourne's super-terranial inner west).

Kind Regards and HUZZAH!

BCa, DGr, JKa


----------

